# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Few more days for Tito vs. Forrest

## smokethedays

Can't wait to see it, who do u guys think if gettin' his ass whiped?!  :AaGreen22:

----------


## smokethedays

can any mod delete this thread, sorry i didn't know there was a thread about the same subject already

----------


## Quil

Not really the same subject...just a Tito bashing thread. I'm pulling hardcore for Forrest, but I have my doubts. His takedown defense and ground game is going to have to be sharp to win. I definitely think he can win if he keeps the fight on his feet.

----------


## newbie82

tito's a bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


had to throw that in there.

----------


## craneboy

tito is going to win, jmo

----------


## Hunter

Tito has some ring rust over a year. Tito does not like getting hit and that a fact liddell and Vitor are excellent examples of this. Tito needs to get this fight on the ground, he is a very capable submission grappler he took 2nd this year at adcc losing to Arona in the finals. His g n p can be decent but did not look effective at all agaist a blown up Cote and Vitor. Forrest needs to take a page out of Lidells book sprawl and brawl I firmly believe Forrest has the heart to pull this win out. Forrest is not bad on the ground either in fact Couture in an interview said he is very capable on the ground. Tito is a very strong and well conditioned athlete so Forrest more then anything needs to come on shape. Both are very big 205 pounders with the heigth and reach advantage going to Forrest. I want Forrest to win but I see Tito winning a UD lay and pray or a cut being opened up in the third and the fight being stopped. This is a win win for the UFC however you look it at and I think thats the main reason it was put together if Tito wins he instantly comes back into the limelight and people will buy ppv's even if they dont like him to see if he will get beat and if Forrest wins people stop questioning him and he becomes a legit thought in a top 10 205 list. Its a win win for the UFC and should be a better fight then some people are saying it will be in no way do I see tito running though forrest when he could not run through Cote.

----------


## KAEW44

Tito might be on the bottom of the Upper-LHW-league, but forrest isnt even in that league! Seeing video's of forrest training proves he is no match skill wise.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

I predict the Tito/Griffin fight to be the same as the Tito/Shamrock fight 

Griffons manager should be fired for setting this one up

----------


## Hunter

> I predict the Tito/Griffin fight to be the same as the Tito/Shamrock fight 
> 
> Griffons manager should be fired for setting this one up


I dont see it that way Tito has looked like crap in his last few fight I mean Cote took him to a decision and Cote is a 185 pound b level fighter and he lost to vitor and had horrible ground and pound against him. Now he is taking on a hungry and very capable forrest griffen. Tito hasn't even fought in over a year this will look nothing like tito/shamrock 1 in my opinion

----------


## newbie82

we all saw what happened in bushido w/ gomi...hunger is a powerful weapon to have in your arsenal.....

what do you guys think griffen's major weakness is?

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> we all saw what happened in bushido w/ gomi...hunger is a powerful weapon to have in your arsenal.....
> 
> what do you guys think griffen's major weakness is?


fighting

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> I dont see it that way Tito has looked like crap in his last few fight I mean Cote took him to a decision and Cote is a 185 pound b level fighter and he lost to vitor and had horrible ground and pound against him. Now he is taking on a hungry and very capable forrest griffen. Tito hasn't even fought in over a year this will look nothing like tito/shamrock 1 in my opinion


for sure,

I'm forming my opinion on the assumption that Tito will actually train properly for this fight, Tito's Standup & Groundwork are both much better than Griffons, so long as he works on his cardio Griffon will only have his fortitude & strong chin against Ortiz. (much similiar to shamrock). Not fighting in a year at his level will only affect his confidence (as he wont be able to "steamroll" to another victory), otherwise he will have a large selection of good sparring partners to get him used to fighting at the elite level

I am however certainly cheering for Griffin to win

----------


## Hunter

> we all saw what happened in bushido w/ gomi...hunger is a powerful weapon to have in your arsenal.....
> 
> what do you guys think griffen's major weakness is?


I honestly think not in this case but in other fights that he would rather stand and slug it out when he is very capable on the ground. Also at times he tends to get sloppy during his stand up and throws from the hip. However becouse he was on tuf he instantly gets labeled a B level fighter. He has some solid wins long before tuf. He has an excellent clinch(muay thia) from what Couture said on the beatdown. Also he comes in good shape big 205 pounder good chin and alot of heart. I am anxous to see this fight becouse it will really show us where he stands, this could easily be an upset then we get to see tito cry again

----------


## newbie82

that's a good point, this should give us a good idea of what he's really about...although i admit i have a shadow of a doubt for sure...he did take out mahood who was pretty expierianced. 

i dunno i read somewhere that his hobbies are going to bullfights on acid and eating junkfood....hm.

----------


## Quil

Forrest's form tends to be sloppy...he said so himself after his fight with Elvis Sinosic. He's going to have to be a lot more technically sound to pull this one off.

----------


## bad_man

I love Forrest and I'm rooting for him, but I don't think he's a great fighter. His strengths are simply that he's a tough son of a bitch that won't give up. But he shouldn't have even won TUF - Bonnar should have taken him to the ground.

But damn, I hate Tito.

----------


## USfighterFC

> we all saw what happened in bushido w/ gomi...hunger is a powerful weapon to have in your arsenal.....
> 
> what do you guys think griffen's major weakness is?



I think Griffins major weakness is his wrestling and ground game. He's showed he has a lot knowledge on the ground by taking staying out of Monsons submissions but Tito is prolly the best ground and pounder that he's faced to date and that's a whole diff ball game. Obviously we saw that Forrest can take a beating as well in his fight with Bonnar. But I have a feeling that Tito will take him down and TKO him with strikes simple cuz Griffin wont be able to get up.

----------


## newbie82

Fvck Tito

......................for the 856th time today

----------


## Dally

> that's a good point, this should give us a good idea of what he's really about...although i admit i have a shadow of a doubt for sure...he did take out mahood who was pretty expierianced. 
> 
> i dunno i read somewhere that his hobbies *are going to bullfights on acid and eating junkfood....hm.*



pfft...

you say that like its a bad thing....


geesus


i like em both....who do I think is gonna win....i'll have to see them on fight day.

----------


## catabolic kid

> I dont see it that way Tito has looked like crap in his last few fight I mean Cote took him to a decision and Cote is a 185 pound b level fighter and *he lost to vitor* and had horrible ground and pound against him. Now he is taking on a hungry and very capable forrest griffen. Tito hasn't even fought in over a year this will look nothing like tito/shamrock 1 in my opinion


Tito did not loose to Vitor.

----------


## KAEW44

Tito is by no means a 'likable' character but liking has nothing to do with fighting, Tito always draws a crowd and is always gonna be the original poster boy for UFC! Thats enough reason for UFC to keep him and its the reason why they took him back after he demanded more money and even said many many bad things about how they sucked and ripped fighters off, Dana white still took him back because UFC was so near to the edge of the cliff that they had to bring back the ancient and boring Shamrock vs Tito senario AGAIN!! Just to stay in business!!
Now back to tito as a fighter and not as a likable character. Tito is an excellent striker but needs confidence in order to unleash it, he used it on ken when he realized ken was no match, but he failed to use i against chuck and randy because he was too afraid of chucks counters and randy took him down before he had a chance ot throw. Against forrest who tito feels is a b0level fighter i am sure tito will throw confidently.
Again with the confidence, tito's takedowns are better, his ground dominance is heavier and better, gnp is deadly and submission defence is very very good. Another main factor is Tito is a cardio machine! His athletisism is A+ above even randy and chuck! he lost to randy because of skill, and lost to chuck cause of fear, and the thumb in the eye. 

And yet another factor, tito is king of cutting weight, he can be 205lbs in the weigh in and then show up in the fight at 230! And hsi weight cutting is so good he doesnt suffer exhaustion or weariness from it, so he will even be bigger and stronger!!

I hate tito! but science sais that tito will bust a can open!

----------


## BG

I hope Forrest takes it, the run around the arena after the Belfore fight made me hate Tito.

----------


## Hunter

> Tito is by no means a 'likable' character but liking has nothing to do with fighting, Tito always draws a crowd and is always gonna be the original poster boy for UFC! Thats enough reason for UFC to keep him and its the reason why they took him back after he demanded more money and even said many many bad things about how they sucked and ripped fighters off, Dana white still took him back because UFC was so near to the edge of the cliff that they had to bring back the ancient and boring Shamrock vs Tito senario AGAIN!! Just to stay in business!!
> Now back to tito as a fighter and not as a likable character. Tito is an excellent striker but needs confidence in order to unleash it, he used it on ken when he realized ken was no match, but he failed to use i against chuck and randy because he was too afraid of chucks counters and randy took him down before he had a chance ot throw. Against forrest who tito feels is a b0level fighter i am sure tito will throw confidently.
> Again with the confidence, tito's takedowns are better, his ground dominance is heavier and better, gnp is deadly and submission defence is very very good. Another main factor is Tito is a cardio machine! His athletisism is A+ above even randy and chuck! he lost to randy because of skill, and lost to chuck cause of fear, and the thumb in the eye. 
> 
> And yet another factor, tito is king of cutting weight, he can be 205lbs in the weigh in and then show up in the fight at 230! And hsi weight cutting is so good he doesnt suffer exhaustion or weariness from it, so he will even be bigger and stronger!!
> 
> I hate tito! but science sais that tito will bust a can open!


The ufc was not almost out of business they are bigger then ever and more people know Forrest then Tito becouse of his TUF exposure. Also there is no way he walks into the ring at 230 becouse of how bloated and shitty he would feel. He probably is between 215-220 when he walks in and forrest will be that heavy to. I can see either guy winning this fight but Tito is not an excellent striker he is average. He lost to Randy becouse Randy was stronger,better cardio and the better fighter. He was afraid to fight Chuck but thats not why he lost he lost becouse Tito can't take chuck down and dry hump him. Tito is not real likable he is a draw becouse he is a heel character.

----------


## simm

Imo tito will win but by unanumous decision as he is a pussy and only trades punches looking for the takedown...If griffin can defend this onslaught then it will go distance, as tito really is fit and has great stamina due to all that water weight he gains back after cutting..Saying that,does griffin cut weight too?? Really hope griffin does a HUGE ko on tit...

----------


## BEER WHORE

TITO is gunna eat him up big time

----------


## KAEW44

> The ufc was not almost out of business they are bigger then ever and more people know Forrest then Tito becouse of his TUF exposure. Also there is no way he walks into the ring at 230 becouse of how bloated and shitty he would feel. He probably is between 215-220 when he walks in and forrest will be that heavy to. I can see either guy winning this fight but Tito is not an excellent striker he is average. He lost to Randy becouse Randy was stronger,better cardio and the better fighter. He was afraid to fight Chuck but thats not why he lost he lost becouse Tito can't take chuck down and dry hump him. Tito is not real likable he is a draw becouse he is a heel character.


-They are bigger than before but what i meant by going out of business was that they were complelty out of ideas when tito/BJ were out! Unless u wanted to see Randy vs Chuck four times this year then thats all they had!! None of the new TUF fighters was a crowd draw, and Dana new this! So what next? bring back Tank again? Anyone want to pay moeny to see that? 
Dana's only choice was to bring back Tito because the Tito VS Shamrock senario quadrouples sales!! And a poll done by Ufighting showed that when people came to see Tito vs Shamrock they wanted to see Shamrock win again???? How was Ken gonna win again on the first fight? Well the question was answered that alot of the people who attended the live show thought that Ken was Frank!!! And that this was a rematch!! 
Dana has realized that the majority of the attendance and PPV buyers are not the hardcore fans! but people who hardly know much about the fighters and just want to see fights, tito's blond hair, Tanks man-boobs, and the name Shamrock and Gracie are the small things that stick in their minds! So thats how Dana is marketing the show better....by Keeping those 4 things in the mix always! 
Next season of TUF? Tito vs Shamrock....and people still think he is Frank!

-Tito trained with Oyama for a long time, he can strike! Sadly he doesnt use it much , but doesnt mean he isnt good at it.

----------


## newbie82

....i don't know if the UFC was doing as bad as you think...i don't think taking tito bak was any effort to "save" zuffa...i think it was doing just fine...they are rematching everyone because people want to see rematches..not because they have nothing better to show...

----------

